# Positive hospital appointent



## CatO (Aug 12, 2011)

Well after my worries that my sons hba1c would have risen in the last 3 months I was very pleased to discover that it had actually gone down from 7.7 to 7.5!!

I printed all the data from his meter to show his consultant and he had only had 2 hypos in that period as well.  They were all very pleased with him 

Currently we are carb counting and use the fantastic carbs and cals book to work his insulin out but we have decided to try to keep even tighter control we are going to start measuring things more rather than relying on the pictures in the book.

We also discussed his lumpy injection sites and he has been told to completely avoid his stomach for the next 6-8 weeks and inject higher up his arms than he has been doing.

He has woken up this morning with a blood sugar of 4.5 and is at the minute sat tucking into bacon and scrambled eggs on toast............happy days!!


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Aug 12, 2011)

Wow Cat, Fantastic news well done you and your son. Way to go


----------



## Gillsb (Aug 13, 2011)

That's excellent news Cat.  Always makes us mums feel good when their results are positive.  We started using the carbs and cals book on holiday this year when it wasn't practical to weigh everything and it was great and now we use a combination of the two and carb counting has become second nature.  We were never encouraged to carb count when on MDI, something I was always asking about but thankfully with the pump we are under a new team and the support has been fantastic.  I wish we had been counting long ago.  

Well done to both of you!


----------



## Northerner (Aug 13, 2011)

Excellent news Cat! Long may it continue


----------



## CatO (Aug 14, 2011)

Thank you everyone, will keep you all posted x


----------

